# Jars For Curing!!!!



## g-13 (Jun 19, 2007)

does anyone know of a store to get the mason jars?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 19, 2007)

Dollar store, walmart. Imo, baggies are much better to cure in. Less of a chance of mold.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is a link to buy nice 1 gallon or 1/2 gallon jars.
http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=27


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 21, 2007)

yea i second walmart.. was their the other day and they have them by the dozens or single in many diff sizes.


----------



## Draston (Jun 21, 2007)

Wal-Mart hands down... Go to the housewares and they carry mainstays canning jars that have the locks on the top to keep all air out. You can even get them in black to shut out all light . Its like 9 bucks for a set of 6...


----------

